# Horsebox hire or transporter - 26.06.16. Macclesfield-Somerford



## dollymix (16 May 2016)

Hoping someone can help!

A friend and I have booked to attend a clinic at Somerford on Sunday 26th June. 

Transport is proving to be difficult to find! Two adult riders, and two very well behaved 15 hh horses. 

We are looking either for a self-drive 3.5T or someone to transport two horses from Macclesfield to Somerford for 10.15-10.30am and then return home at around 4pm.

Any suggestions, recommendations much appreciated but ideally not wanting to drive more than 30-40 mins to collect if it is self-drive!

Thank you - getting desperate!


----------



## abbijay (17 May 2016)

Please be very careful to check the payload of any self drive 3.5 ton wagon! Many advertise as big enough to carry two 17hh horses but rarely take the weight. Obviously it depends on the weight of your horses but the best payload I've found locally is about 1100kg. By the time you've allowed for yourself(75kg), your friend(75kg), diesel (50kg), tack, haynets and water (another 50kg) (you may decide to risk going without as there is water at Somerford) you are left with somewhere in the region of 850kg. 
Have you tried Holly Tree Riding School?


----------



## dollymix (17 May 2016)

Thanks for this - we are quite paranoid about payloads so the intention for self-drive has been for one of us to drive the wagon, and the other to follow with a car with all the tack and equipment etc. 

I will look up Holly tree Riding School now - I am fairly new to the area - is this close to Macclesfield?


----------



## mga4ever (26 May 2016)

Beaver Hall in Leek used to have a 3.5T for hire. I hired it several times a couple of years ago.


----------



## Adopter (27 May 2016)

Why not call/email Somerford they may be able to give you a contact, lots of local businesses  support their events,  and you will not be the only person who has needed transport.  We are using Stone and Leek trailers in June their yard is in Rudyard.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 May 2016)

mga4ever said:



			Beaver Hall in Leek used to have a 3.5T for hire. I hired it several times a couple of years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Did it ever get repaired? Their own horse trashed it coming over the breast bar.

Mustang Equine Transport near Chester are good, but may be a bit far for you. They have two for self drive, one of which is stallion stalled (no breast bar, highly recommended) plus another stallion stalled box which comes with a driver.

https://www.facebook.com/mustangequine/videos/509708039214757/

Its going to be difficult to get two on legally even if all the kit goes separately, though. You may just squeak them in.


----------

